# Reminder holiday picture for Merry Fluffy Video



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Gentle Reminder to send me your fluff holiday picture if you want to include it in the Merry Fluffy Video -similar to the Monster Mash Halloween video. 

Don't resize it and send jpeg to [email protected] by Dec 16th. I will send an email stating that I received it. We have 13 pictures so far but I need more to fill up at least one song. We had over 60 for the Halloween video.

Don't forget to remind me your fluff's names so I can label it and if you want a particular saying on your slide include that as well.

Happy Holidays, let the fun begin.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Dewey, Laurel and Violet are in the line up! Whose next?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I sent some Tyler pix last night.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be sending pics very soon. Marti gave us the most fabulous gift of a Christmas dress, so I want to give Bella a good bath so she can have her photo taken in it  .


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Found Tyler pics  and Hardy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

If you sent pictures and don't see your fluff name below, please alert me. 22 pictures so far. Here is the line up. Of course I still need to bath Zach and Boo and add them. 

Palina
Sam and Lil Girl
Tyler (4)
Violet
Hardy
Laurel
Dewey (2)
Tinker, Abbey and Archie
Ava 
Ava and Pat
Lacie (3)
Sasha
Rylee
Emily
Bitsy
Amber


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mags, the deadline is December 8th, right?

I missed Halloween with Snowball. I think that deadline had been moved up and I missed it ... but, please correct me if I am wrong.

Snowball gets a bath tomorrow ... so, after that I can take a picture of him. 

Oh, and the Halloween video was adorable and fun to watch. All the fluffs looked so cute! I've always loved the *Monster Mash* song ... it's one of those songs that I can end up singing or humming the melody all day long! LOL


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Deadline is Dec. 16th. So you have time yet.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Deadline is Dec. 16th. So you have time yet.


Thank you, Mags!:tender:


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Just sent Lily's picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sweetness, Tessa and Lily are in!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I just sent a couple of Izzy and Jojo. We didn't put up our decorations because we were so busy, but I may add more after they are up next weekend.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Izzy, JoJo and Pookie are in the line up


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't decorated yet except put up the tree. I hope to at least decorate that tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love the idea, and I will be watching the show. I do not decorate anymore. So, I won't be posting a picture. I am sorry, but after 60 Christmases I have had enough. No tree for me. No presents that disappoint.. I hold my breath and wait for it to pass. I wish I could, but I can't. Call me Mrs. Scrooge. In my mind I am taking a stand against the absurd commercialism. But, I do enjoy your fun.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The line up so far
Lily
Tessa and Sweetness
Pookie
Izzy and JoJo (2)
Pallina
Sam and Lil Girl
Tyler (4)
Violet
Hardy
Laurel
Dewey (2)
Tinker, Abbey and Archie
Ava 
Ava and Pat
Lacie (3)
Sasha
Rylee
Emily
Bitsy
Amber
Boo 
Zach

You don't have to decorate -just send a picture of your fluff, the video has the decor that will frame them.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I had already had decorated, but ended up not using the tree in the pic after all.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I will be sending mine in soon!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

New line up: (40 pictures) Looks like we will have at least 3 songs!
Lily
Tessa and Sweetness
Pookie
Izzy and JoJo (2)
Pallina
Sam and Lil Girl
Tyler (4)
Violet
Hardy
Laurel
Dewey (2)
Tinker, Abbey and Archie
Ava 
Ava and Pat
Lacie (3)
Sasha
Rylee
Emily
Bitsy
Amber
Boo 
Zach
Axel, Paxton, and Madison (9)


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve has a special outfit that he'll be photographed in. He got a bath tonight so I'll trim him up and hopefully take his pic this week!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

How fun! I didn't make the Halloween deadline since I got her costume the day before Halloween, but right now she already has her Christmas outfit so I'll get those pictures soon . Can't wait to see the finished video with all the fluffs! :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I will be on the look out for Steve and Cici  Glad you are joining the fun.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Fab 3, Obi and Simba are in . All the pictures are so adorable. Glad we aren't having a contest and it is just for fun this time because no way could you decide who is more adorable.  Keep them coming. Deadline Dec 16th.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't forget Deadline is approaching. Time to get the fluffs all cleaned up and take their picture.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We are over 50 adorable santa baby pictures so far! We now have three songs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball is getting his bathie tomorrow. Well, he had one last week, too, but, I want to get better pictures this week. The 18th is the deadline though, right?

I will get pictures tomorrow though. : )


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Dec 16th is the deadline.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Dec 16th is the deadline.


Oops ... I meant the 16th.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Last week to get your pictures to me if you want your fluffs in the holiday video. Deadline is Dec 16th and I won't be able to extend because we are driving to GA for an early holiday with Stan's family. Email [email protected] with your jpeg. 
Remember you don't need decorations in the picture because the video has a holiday frame -you can just send a your favorite picture if that helps


----------



## m&m913 (Sep 19, 2013)

Will send pics this weekend of Max's first visit to see Santa!  Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Taking pics this afternoon. Fluffs are napping now!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have gotten quite a few pictures in over the last few days -thank you. If you did not receive an email back from me then I did not receive it. Also, if you want to be included in the Merry Fluffy Video deadline is Dec 16h and you have to email the picture to me [email protected]. If you are planning to send one, let me know so I can look out for it. I think the only one that I know of that I have not received is Steve the Texas star.
We are up to three songs and everyone is so beautiful. 
Ho Ho Ho


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Need to give Jasmine a bath tomorrow and then will send you my pictures.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I got back from India two days ago and still need to get a tree and decorations up. Hopefully we'll get it done in time to share some pics with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks , will do !


----------

